# your OpenGL driver does not support ARB buffer storage" + terrible quality



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

How do I fix this error in the Dolphin emulator?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> How do I fix this error in the Dolphin emulator?


Hello.

Which Video Card/GPU is it please ?
You can maybe switch to Direct X or Vulcan if your Graphic Card support it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Which Video Card/GPU is it please ?
> You can maybe switch to Direct X or Vulcan if your Graphic Card support it.
> ...


It is a GT 640M LE, but I’ve seen it emulate melee at perfection in youtube


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> It is a GT 640M LE, but I’ve seen it emulate melee at perfection in youtube



Hello.

From the Dolphin Faq:

_*Which GPU do I need?

Selecting a GPU for Dolphin is a relatively easy task. The more powerful the graphics card is, the more pixels and extensions can be used before Dolphin slows down. Most importantly, the GPU supports DirectX11.1 and OpenGL 4.4. Dolphin emulates a console that is very different from a traditional PC and uses the latest D3D and OGL features to reduce overhead. If these extensions are not used, the performance will suffer.
*_
Specification of your
NVIDIA
GeForce GT 640M LE

*DirectX*
11.2
*OpenGL*
4.4 

Your Card is ok,then it is maybe a Driver issue.

Also maybe it is recommended to use the Developer Builds.Maybe sometimes they crash,but they work more efficient than the 3 Year old Version 5.0.

https://de.dolphin-emu.org/download/

Thank you.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> It is a GT 640M LE, but I’ve seen it emulate melee at perfection in youtube


I think Dolphin Ishiiruka is supposed to support older hardware better.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I think Dolphin Ishiiruka is supposed to support older hardware better.


Great Idea.

But unfortunately no real OPEN GL support:


Async shader compilation (Avoiding shader compilation time)
Galop's DX11 Texture Encoder/Decoder (Improve Texture decoding specially EFB TO RAM)
Pre compiled Vertex loader & Optimized vertex decoding using SSSE3 and SSE4
Dolpby Pro Logic II support for xaudio and openal
Larger internal resolutions (IRx6) to allow 4k gaming
Custom Texture improvements to allow direct compressed texture loading including mipmaps
DSP - Time Streching Option (Improve sound output to avoid sound skipping on slow machines)
DX9 support for old machines
Modified Post Procesing interface to support:
-Multiple Stages allowing more complex effects.
-Depth and native gamma as inputs.
-DX11/DX12.
-Custom version of DolphinFX that work under dx11 and ogl
-SSAO and DOF.
-Texure Scaling Support
-Bump Mapping with advanced material properties (1)
-Phong Specular reflection to improve ligthing quality(1)
-Tessellation and Displacement Mapping(1)
-Rim Lighting(1)
-Bump auto generation to improve ligthing


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Great Idea.
> 
> But unfortunately no real OPEN GL support:
> 
> ...


Did you try it? I was pretty sure it had OpenGL support.
What's wrong with DirectX anyway?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Did you try it? I was pretty sure it had OpenGL support.
> What's wrong with DirectX anyway?


The Original Poster *@Missingphy* uses OpenGL.

For me personal I use the Dolphin 5.xx Developer Builds and Direct X12.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The Original Poster *@Missingphy* uses OpenGL.
> 
> For me personal I use the Dolphin 5.xx Developer Builds and Direct X12.


They didn't explain why though. For me DX11 always seemed to work better. DX9 was less good though.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

I think thats maybe because Dolphin uses in most cases OPEN GL (this maybe depends also on the Graphic Card/Chip) as standard on the first Start Up.And I think *@Missingphy* has never changed that to Direct X,

We better have to wait on his return here without wild guessing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

I installed a newer driver for my gpu and the message disappeared. Now I can play at 720p/60fps. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok. Yes I can play at 720p/60fps, but only on the menu. When I enter the real game, the frame rate drops and the game turns laggy. Any fix?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Ok. Yes I can play at 720p/60fps, but only on the menu. When I enter the real game, the frame rate drops and the game turns laggy. Any fix?


Hello.

Please check the settings in Graphics/Enhancements and put it down if possible:


----------

